# Walking - how long how far



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Loki is 14 weeks. I know not to take puppies on too long a walk. We have been going on 2 walks a day - 15-20 minutes - I think it is probably 1/4 mile or so. I would take me about 5 minutes to walk without sniffing. He is great. When I call his name and tell him "Let's go" he trots along. 

My question - Is this about the right time/distance for him at 14 weeks? And, how fast do I increase the time/distance? 

Thanks. 

ps. So glad to be asking this question instead of a health question.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think that's fine at this point. Increase the distance very slowly, especially if it is on pavement. Most exercise at this age should be free running and playing in the yard and/or house. By 8 or 9 months mine have been doing casual walks of a mile or so, and by a year or so, they pretty much walk wherever we do.


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

Barbara Levy said:


> My question - Is this about the right time/distance for him at 14 weeks?


sofie is 19 weeks now and i usually take her out a little over an hour.
she gets a ride on my arm or shoulder for about 20 mins, and free roams about 20 mins.
. . . and also she tries really hard to avoid me taking shots of her with my iphone . . .
and if a sprinkler or creek is nearby, and she is not on leash, she's in :laugh2:


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Awwww. Sophie is a doll!!! Rudy hates having his picture taken. Everytime I take my phone out to take a quick picture, he either tries to run away or look all serious😁😁

Here's a picture of him and he just turned away when I took the picture. I give up.🙄


----------

